# VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

I have reposted the instructions to this mod here. This post was originally deleted in protest of actions of VWVortex staff that happened a few years ago. I'm well past over it at this point.
Thanks DenverBill for reposting these instructions.

_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_OK, to save repeated answers to go search.







This mod was posted by aircooled. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To change the number of times the blinker flashes when you tap the turn signal stalk, go to Address 09, Central Electronics. Select function 10, Adaptation. In the Adaption window, go to Channel 02. Note the stored value (original is 3). Set the new value to the number of flashes you want, and then test the output. If the test gives you the desired output, key SAVE, then DONE.



_Modified by aircooled at 10:06 AM 6-30-2007_


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*

Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The 3 blink default has always been 1 short of what I'd like it to be - I can't wait to try this tonight.
How did you come up with this? Have you noticed any other effects?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*

you're a genius! I'd much rather have five blinks myself.
this will be done today!


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*

One more for the FAQ...


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*

Awesome...finally a new vag code...


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*

Brilliant! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Perchance are you snowed in with a little time on your hands?







Or perhaps the near 100 mph gusts have something to do with it.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*









Thanks!!


















































I have always thought that 3 times was too little for me... WOW!! Thank you very much for sharing!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Great Info!
You guys are gluttons for blinks!
Cy


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (cybulman)*

This is great.... I've always thought three times was a bit short..... 5 would be perfect.... now we can apparently do this!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

The ability to customize the car is a real selling point for Audi/VW. 99% of the people either don't know about VAGCOM or are too afraid to tinker with the car.


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_are too afraid to tinker with the car.

I'm generally pretty fearless but haven't tested the VAC-COM waters yet. Maybe this is one I can't resist...


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (ksand)*

deleted


_Modified by aircooled at 11:25 AM 1-30-2006_


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_ Spock may have his paddle shifters and AUX cables, but I gave you the high beam mod (with the help of DenverBill) and the blinker mod.







Now go out enjoy!

_Modified by aircooled at 9:58 PM 4-5-2005_

You the BOMB!!


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*

Which blinker flash are you talking about ?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (2YY4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_Which blinker flash are you talking about ?









If you touch the turn signal momentarily, you will get 3 blinks. At least that is the way my car is set. I have heard others get 5. Now we know how to change it. Maybe the next guy who asks me for a vag will get 55 by mistake.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*

Aircooled - I've been looking for this mod for a while. THANKS!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (spockcat)*

Oooh, ok.
I got confused with the blinks when lock/unlock the car using the remote. Anyway to change those ? When I lock it blinks once, when I unlock it blinks twice....


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ Maybe the next guy who asks me for a vag will get 55 by mistake.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (ksand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ksand* »_Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The 3 blink default has always been 1 short of what I'd like it to be - I can't wait to try this tonight.
How did you come up with this? Have you noticed any other effects?

Too cool! My thoughts exactly.. 4 blinks would be perfect...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (spinnetti)*

I've heard that all Touaregs delivered to NJ, NY and PA have the blinkers set to -1. It gives the driver a painful electrical shock whenever they use them.


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Ok Christina .. I want 4 blinks out of you!





















... I'll bring the chocolate


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I've heard that all Touaregs delivered to NJ, NY and PA have the blinkers set to -1. It gives the driver a painful electrical shock whenever they use them.









LMAO!


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*

Awsome!!! will do this weekend..... Thx...


----------



## Jason H (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*

Hmm, I think I might have found the first hitch in this mod. I vagged mine a couple days ago to blink four times. Today I got in the car while out on an errand and when I turned on the blinker stalk I thought nothing happened at first, then I noticed (thanks to the side markers in the mirrors) that the exterior blinkers WERE on, but neither the green instrument arrows or the blinking sound were on! I had time at a light a couple minutes later to turn off and restart the car, still no indication in the cluster that the blinkers were on. I tried the hazzard blinkers, they worked outside, the triangle in the switch blinked, but again no arrows or sound. 
After I got home I grabbed the computer and went back out but by then it had reset all by itself and was working fine again! I checked for any fault codes and didn't find any. It could have been a random bug, but it's odd that the blinkers tripped out for the first time ever only a couple days after changing the adaptation. I changed it back to 3 blinks until I see if more people have this issue. Also has anyone else had this issue WITHOUT having done the mod? I don't think I've heard of it before.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (Jason H)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jason H* »_Hmm, I think I might have found the first hitch in this mod. I vagged mine a couple days ago to blink four times. Today I got in the car while out on an errand and when I turned on the blinker stalk I thought nothing happened at first, then I noticed (thanks to the side markers in the mirrors) that the exterior blinkers WERE on, but neither the green instrument arrows or the blinking sound were on! I had time at a light a couple minutes later to turn off and restart the car, still no indication in the cluster that the blinkers were on. I tried the hazzard blinkers, they worked outside, the triangle in the switch blinked, but again no arrows or sound. 
After I got home I grabbed the computer and went back out but by then it had reset all by itself and was working fine again! I checked for any fault codes and didn't find any. It could have been a random bug, but it's odd that the blinkers tripped out for the first time ever only a couple days after changing the adaptation. I changed it back to 3 blinks until I see if more people have this issue. Also has anyone else had this issue WITHOUT having done the mod? I don't think I've heard of it before.

Perhaps only odd numbers work?


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Perhaps only odd numbers work?

I have mine set to 4. I haven't had any issues.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (Curjo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_I have mine set to 4. I haven't had any issues.

ditto


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (sciencegeek)*

"DenverBill" was nice enough to set my turn signals for me today. I have them set at 5 and I really like it. It gives the people behind me a couple of "blinks" to let them know I'm coming over.
My seat belt chime no longer drives me crazy, the DRLs are now an option in the MFI and the much loved "six light salute" is now onboard.... BABY DOES IT THROW SOME LIGHT!!!!









_Modified by TREGinginCO at 7:45 AM 4-10-2005_


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 1:12 PM 4-10-2005_


----------



## Jason H (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (sciencegeek)*

Interresting, could have just been a weird electrical gremlin. Maybe I'll go and reset the blinks again and see if it reoccurs.


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (Jason H)*

Thought I remembered reading about something like this before, so I did a search and it looks like others have experienced the same thing:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1513258
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1111538
Obviously, both threads are from before the blinker flash VAG mod, so I don't believe that's the culprit.
Incidentally, four blinks here and no problems!


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (TREGinginCO)*

Thanks for the plug. Always glad to help. Be careful out there; have to worry about tree limbs below and from above in the whiteout here on the parkway.


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (DenverBill)*

Did mine tonite. Running at 4 blinks now and everything is OK so far.


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*

Interesting stuff on the OpenODB.org page...here is the link including the google translator as suggested by aircooled
http://translate.google.com/tr...tools


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*

All you VAGCOM guys: Can you reduce the sound level of the blinker? Its annoyingly loud at a stoplight. It seems to be a a sound file because a higher level alarm overrides it.
Some neat stuff I might just get one of those VAGCOM's!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (virtualbruno)*

I'm pretty sure that the clicker is a mechanical one, not a recorded one. As you noticed, the instrument cluster does appear to make more important tones a priority and momentarily turns off the clicker for the blinker.
I only know of one way to take care of this problem: turn up the stereo!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_ I only know of one way to take care of this problem: turn up the stereo!

Or turn down your hearing aid.


----------



## petrucci4pres (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*

Next time you guys have a VAGfest in Denver area, count me in and I'll gladly bring the drinks!








Enjoying my 2 week-old V8 (April born-on date)


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (petrucci4pres)*

Welcome.... it's good to have another Denver area TOUAREGer in the neighborhood.
We're having an off-road rally starting July 24th.... it's not too late to come along!!!


----------



## petrucci4pres (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (TREGinginCO)*

Howdy
Saw the thread over in clubtouareg - I would love to - unfortunately just took a 2+ week vaca in June...








Need to make bucks to pay for this beast.








For sure next year! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ok - now I've gotten all these smileys out of my system


----------



## kjames (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (petrucci4pres)*

OK, no where in this post is the how-to to do this. Can someone please post the correct procedure. Thanks
KJ


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (kjames)*

OK, to save repeated answers to go search.







This mod was posted by aircooled. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To change the number of times the blinker flashes when you tap the turn signal stalk, go to Address 09, Central Electronics. Select function 10, Adaptation. In the Adaption window, go to Channel 02. Note the stored value (original is 3). Set the new value to the number of flashes you want, and then test the output. If the test gives you the desired output, key SAVE, then DONE.


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (DenverBill)*

Channel 2 is not available in my 06 GTI. Any other way to change the number of blinks to 4?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (edisonr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edisonr* »_Channel 2 is not available in my 06 GTI. Any other way to change the number of blinks to 4?

This is the Touareg forum. The codes are Touareg controller related. That is probably why it doesn't work on a GTI. Try the Golf forum or the VAG-COM forum.


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_This is the Touareg forum. The codes are Touareg controller related. That is probably why it doesn't work on a GTI. Try the Golf forum or the VAG-COM forum.

Ups, I followed a link without realizaing I ended up in the Toureg forum


----------



## Evil Treg (May 25, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (DenverBill)*

Thanks Bill for the repeat instructions.
Aircooled, is there a reason why your original post, and subsequent post, was deleted?


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*

Aircooled, what happened to the post? Why did it get deleted?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (shervinf)*

I was my post and my discovery, so I am welcome to do with it what I want. Needless to say for those that were active then, some of my most important posts were removed in protest of VWVortex policy regarding moderation of the Touareg forum and and a claim over ownership of posts and information here. That issues has since been resolved with the addition of BC and TREGinginCO to the moderator group for this forum.
DenverBill posted the correct procedure in this thread. Rest assured, the procedure is safe and does not cause any negative side effects, etc. That is not why I pulled my post.


----------



## dnbulman (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*

I see this was deleted. Can the blink interval still be changed on my 2004? What infor do I need to tell the dealer how to do it? 
Thanks.
David


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (dnbulman)*

Couple of posts up by Denver Bill:

_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_
OK, to save repeated answers to go search. This mod was posted by aircooled. To change the number of times the blinker flashes when you tap the turn signal stalk, go to Address 09, Central Electronics. Select function 10, Adaptation. In the Adaption window, go to Channel 02. Note the stored value (original is 3). Set the new value to the number of flashes you want, and then test the output. If the test gives you the desired output, key SAVE, then DONE.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (mml7)*

BUMP.


----------



## richpike (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*

This is an awesome mod - thanks for figuring it out guys. 
Does anyone know how to do this with the freeware version of VAGCOM? I can test it (works great) but can't seem to save it.
TIA,
Rich


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (richpike)*

That's ROSS-Tech's way of saying 'please pay us'.


----------



## Fla Dub'r (May 15, 2007)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*

How does one go abougt obtaining a VAG-COM??


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (Fla Dub'r)*

Go to http://www.ross-tech.com.


----------



## richpike (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: VAG-COM How to: Change default blinker flash interval (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_That's ROSS-Tech's way of saying 'please pay us'.

















They actually have a pretty good setup. I was wondering why they would give away the freeware and allow it to work with non Ross-Tech cables - now I understand. They are like the crack dealer on the street corner that gives away the first dose to the unsuspecting kid - they get addicted and then have to pay








I'm betting that won't be Ross-Tech's next marketing campaign, huh?








-Rich


----------

